# 1/4" vs 3/8" lines; Digital vs Manual Controls



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was looking to go air ride on my MK5 Jetta next month and I was wondering what would be better for a first air ride kit. Would it be better to go with the manual controls which has 1/4" lines or go with digital controls which have the 3/8" lines? I've only seen a video with 1/2" lines and if yall could post a video to show the difference that would be great. Thanks


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

search is your friend
like everyone else will tell you, its personal preference. i am going to stick with manual controls i think. diesel golf with manual windows, only fitting to stick with manual air








definitely 1/4" line too. i am not trying to hop my vehicle.


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

3/8 lines is not going to hop your car.








3/8 isn't bad but you'll most likely want flow controls. As stated in other threads, you really don't need it but if you want things a bit quicker it will work. The cost will also go up for it a little.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6~aholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6~aholic* »_3/8 lines is not going to hop your car.








3/8 isn't bad but you'll most likely want flow controls. As stated in other threads, you really don't need it but if you want things a bit quicker it will work. The cost will also go up for it a little. 

it was an exaggeration haha







but i like slow, like my tdi


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i have 3/8" lines up front with flow controls dialed down and 1/4" lines in the rear with flow controls all the way open. Im probably going to covert to 1/4" lines up front, easier to route through the car. 3/8" are quick even on my Audi A4. I have a Ridepro e2 management with their "big red" manifold.


----------

